# Ausable Outing PLEASE READ



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Do we have a clearcut idea who is going, when they are arriving/leaving?

Is everybody going to go fishing, maybe say hi and go their seperate ways, or is there a plan in the works for a cookout or gathering at a local establishment?

What about lodging? I can make some inquiries about rates etc. but I need to be able to tell a place how many might be interested to get a break on room rates.... 

I may or may not be able to put some people up at my place, but am in the midst of a major demolition/renovation project, and cant say where the progress might be by that time.

I think it would help improve attendance if we can clarify some of the itinerary. I am up there that weekend already, but if I was driving a long way I would want more info to go on chancing that I might bump into somebody in a parking lot or maybe not...

If there is enough interest I will be glad to coordinate some of the details. Please respond to this thread if you are interested.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Ya I will be fishing!!!! Is this going to be a day or a weekend outing?

I was kind of thinking about maybe camping. Should be fairly nice weather! Ill be tenting it so I will probably camp in the sites on the two track by the whilpool access road. There also is the Old Orchard campground also for people that need electric and water hookups. anyone else up for camping?

Food - heck yes I love cookouts!!!! Lets get a list going on what to bring!!!!

Myself would rather party or I mean gather outside at camp or something!!!! Im going to save money this year by staying out of the bars!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm with Scott. More than likely I'll be at the Old Orchard Park. I believe it's 18 bucks and has showers for those "clean smelling guys".  
The rustic sites at Old Orchard are cheaper yet. I'll look for their website.

I doubt I can roll into the rustic sites near the Scout Camp without tearing up my rig. I should arrive sometime Saturday evening and will stay through Sunday or Monday. If my wife decides to stay home, I'll have room for a couple guys for sleeping quarters. I guess it really depends on her schedule and the weather. 

Sounds like fun


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I will be up either friday night or very early Saturday morning!

Ya I could stay at the Orchard also. Let's make that the camping headquarters then!!!!

Ralf 
If the wife doesnt come I would be more than willing to split site fees for sleeping quarters that isnt on the hard ground and doesnt envole pitching a tent!!! Let me know as the day gets closer!

Should be a blast!!!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

http://www.oldorchardpark.com/


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm going to try and be there.

Problem is, Turkey season starts 5 May and I allready have the weekend of 10 -11 planned for that.

It'll take some major kiss'in-up to get a couple weekends in a row off but I'm gonna try. I may as well start tonight and pick up a bunch of flowers on the way home 

I'll keep in touch. If I go and the weather is nice I may take my 14 ft'er and do some shore patrol in front of the piers (been humbled too many times in the river).


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Not sure exactly if we're going, but if we do ( there would be 2 or 3 of us), we'll be camping in a pop up and the Old Orchard Park, sounds like as good as place as any. I'm sure we'll be in to share a few beers around a campfire.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah I plan on being there. I will probably crash at my cottage. Always up for a cook out and a few cold ones.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Well, like I said, I won't know til the very last weekend. I have spring break the week before so I will have to talk to the work boss and see what she says. More then likely she will think I am taking advantage of my pay so I probably won't beable to go. Hopefully, I will find out today. 

If I do come, I don't know what my sleeping arrangements will be. The truck is still not sold so I don't know what will be of it.


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

I am in for that one.It ll be just for Saturday though.


----------



## Fish Daddy (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds good, count me in. The Ausable should be still going strong by than.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

when is this outing? am i missing something, or am i just not invited  sniffle sniffle........


steve


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Ok we are leaving today, i have some steelhead, venison, dogs, and brats packed to go. Riverboy we'll be looking to maybe camp near you, depending on rain. Look for a red chevy lumina, haulin a load of budwiser.


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I already planned on going to open the cabin this weekend so i will definitaly be there,dont know when or where everyone plan's to meet but post somthin so we know. I'll probaly be at the high bank's fightin the crowd's 

Still somwhat new to the site so i look forward to meeting some of the guys 


STEELDRIFTER


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Sorry all, but yet again I won't be able to make an MS outting. My wife's uncle passed away last night, so the weekend will be busy with family obligations. 

I hope everyone has a safe and fun trip. Catch a few steel for me!


nymph


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

sorry guys but Im out also! I guess I need to check with the boss(the wife) first before I commit myself to the outings!!!!


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Sorry guys i gotta cut out too.Making repairs on two boats this weekend so i can get out really hurts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

well, scotty and I met up in oscoda on wednesday night and fished from thurs-sun morning.First of all, what a time! Thanks scotty for putting me on some fish and showin me the ropes of that drift fishin. We got a few pics that I'm sure are gonna be posted. Didn't meet up with anyone from the site, as I read a lot of you had other obligations.

Scotty-Man was that a long walk on sat. we're gonna have to work on our small stream abilities. Had a great time this weekend scott, hopefully we'll be able to do it again soon. Hopefully i'll get my boat seaworthy this summer and we'll head on out of the thumb or something.

Steve


----------

